# Introducing "Twin Scoring Studio"



## Twin Scoring Studio (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since we follow this forum, and we decide to introduce ourselves.

"Twin Scoring Studio" is the result of an association between two french composers around the same passion and recently a new composer joined the team.
We are all three from different backgrounds and training, which allows a wide range of skills.
We work mainly in the field of music to image: video games, trailer, documentary, etc. ...
Moreover, we recently worked on a series of documentary underwater avon where we made ​​the entire soundtrack. And many other things we can not present currently.

See you on the forum =o


----------

